# ocean clear canister filters



## ajl (Feb 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what would possibly be a better filter choice?I currently have a 125 gallon peacock set-up with a pro-clear model 175 wet/dty filter.The water is never really crystal clear & the water parameters are fine.I was thinking of switching to an Ocean Clear model 340 canister filter.Any ideas or comments?


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Use both! That's what I do on my 450g. Look at Nu-Clear instead though...they use 1" fittings and the lid is way easier to service.

What I do is use a second pump to polish the water right from the sump. Pump sucks water from the sump, into the canister for polishing and right back into the sump. Doesn't clog as easily either since the water is pre-filtered by the sump already. Keeps my 450g nice and clean.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> What I do is use a second pump to polish the water right from the sump. Pump sucks water from the sump, into the canister for polishing and right back into the sump. Doesn't clog as easily either since the water is pre-filtered by the sump already. Keeps my 450g nice and clean.


Huh, never thought of that! Would also keep the plumbing out of sight from the main tank.... Sometimes the simplest things elude me.
THANKS


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Roger on the less plumbing in the tank too. I hate seeing any hardware and/or cords etc. in the tank.

I've gotta post some pictures of my current setup, but I'm using a double high (dual 25 micron) canister from Purflo. I switched to them because they have 1.5" input/outputs so I can really max out my Dolpin pump that uses 1.5" fittings and is rated at 3600 gph.

My sump is pretty big but still the water looks like cake batter in a blender!

I've got an Ocean Clear on my father's 225g plumbed the same way. He just has a simple hang-on back type overflow as opposed to my multi-level built-in. Anyway, same deal with his tank. Crystal clear.

Another advantage is that this method keeps water movement so the type layer in the sump doesn't build up any film which can often happen with sumps. It also helps keeps the sump clean as well.


----------



## ajl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a great idea about plumbing from the sump thru the canister & back into the sump but the only question I have is my current pump is a Catalina 3000 rated at 600gph. @ 4 ' & can only be submerged in the sump.If I add the Ocean Clear will I need a pump double that gph. & will it be too much circulation or current in a 125 gallon tank.Also will it dump too much water too fast back into the sump?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

The way I understood it the pick-up and return for the canister are in the sump so its not changing any water level in the sump, GPH requirements, or tank level...


> Pump sucks water from the sump, into the canister for polishing and right back into the sump


Basically if you think of the sump as its own tank and the canister is in it cleaning its water. Your Catalina pump is still pumping water back into the Main tank at its 600gph. @ 4 ' rate, and it is returning back to the sump via the overflows same as always.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Darn double post


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Yep. There's no real "need" for any particular size pump, but I'd say the bigger the better. Like mentioned already, I have a Dolphin Ampmaster 3000 on mine. My thinking is that because I am doing the polishing in the sump, that I want to filter that water as much as possible so that the least amount of particles works its way back to the tank.

And, right, it doesn't change the water level in the sump. I probably have less than 40gph in my sump with a 3000gph pump on it.


----------



## ajl (Feb 28, 2008)

thanx guys you have been very helpful,I appreciate all of your advice


----------

